# List your 10/10 games.



## tommers (Oct 23, 2011)

Another thread has been derailed by the list of games edge have given 10 to.

Give me your list here.

I'll start with...

Elite
UFO :Enemy Unknown
Civilization 2
Mario Kart on the SNES
GTA3

Perfect games. 10/10 - proper scene changers.   Let's hear em.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 23, 2011)

Populous


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2011)

Frontier, FF VII, Hidden and Dangerous 2, BF 1942 and Sensible World of Soccer.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 23, 2011)

Tony Hawk 1+2, Gunship, Tekken, Bard's Tale.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2011)

Resident Evil 4
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
Chuckie Egg
Zooom
Zelda Wind Walker
Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2011)

agree with chuckie egg. brilliant game.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 23, 2011)

Doom
Tetris
Super Mario World
Warcraft 3


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 23, 2011)

Frontier
Deus Ex
Theme Park
SimCity 2000
Planescape Torment
Morrowind

Also Warcraft 2


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 23, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy
Head Over Heels
Manic Miner


----------



## mattie (Oct 23, 2011)

Impossible Mission.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not sure all these games can have 10s...  As Kid E said on the other thread, it's supposed to be for games that don't come along often.  That change the boundaries of what's expected and what's possible.  All time classics.

I'm not sure Warcraft 2 AND 3 fit that, or Fallout New Vegas, or Fallout 3 (as much as I loved that game).

Doom (altho Wolfenstein did it first), Tetris, Super Mario World, FFVII - I would say definitely.


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2011)

world of warcraft for sure. over 10 million subscribers and the most successful mmorpg of all time. it was better in the old days though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2011)

why do so many people rate Mario Kart? I hate it with a a passion.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 23, 2011)

It's certainly an unlovely game. Playing it is like being a character in Attic melodrama, and a plaything of the gods. Fate intervenes far too much for there to be significant skill involved.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2011)

it's boring. round and round and round and there's no shooting things to bloody bits.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 23, 2011)

Atic Atac
Streetfighter 2
Star Wars in the arcade, with the vector graphics


----------



## Knightoftwo (Oct 23, 2011)

Portal
Half-life 2
Starcraft
Deus Ex


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2011)

Civ 2
Alpha Centauri
FF VII

^ those are for nostalgia-ish reasons, and because of the amount of life I spent on them.

For newer games it's harder. I can see faults in them all, but the 2 that come closest would be:

Dead Space — because of the utter fun I had playing it while streaming it to my friends (so 10/10 purely going on my specific experiences of playing it)
Mass Effect — because regardless of the problems with inventory, the fucking Mako planets, and whatever else, I fell utterly and completely in love with its story and its music and WILL BE BITTER FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE THAT THE SENSE OF SWEEPING AWE AND NARRATIVE AWESOMENESS WAS LOST IN ME2.

*ahem*

Honorable mention goes to Dragon Age 2 (I know, I know) simply because I keep going back to it time and time again to build more characters and play with all the combinations of spells and talents and tactics and whatnot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2011)

Knightoftwo said:


> Half-life 2


aargh! how could i forget that? awesome game.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 23, 2011)

elite
moria
dungeon master (the proper old one on the amiga)
sensible soccer
civilization
doom
diablo
worms
tekken 2
perfect dark (n64)


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 23, 2011)

not all game changers as such, there's a few sequels which perfected the raw idea of their predecesors

rogue -> moria
kick off -> sensible soccer
tekken -> tekken 2
goldeneye -> perfect dark.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure I'm qualified to give 10s out. But I can certainly identify the games that moved me, stayed with me and shaped my play.

Meandering through my past computers:

*Spectrum:*
Way of the Exploding Fist
Elite

*Atari ST:*
Another World
Populous -- yes!
Virus
Frontier: Elite 2
Kick Off 2

*SNES:*
Mario Kart
Street Fighter 2

*Dreamcast:*
Not sure there was one for me, heretical as that is, although there were some that were enormous fun

*Playstation 2:*
Shadow of the Colossus
Devil May Cry 3
Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution
God of War
Beyond Good and Evil
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time

*Gamecube:*
Resident Evil 4

*DS:*
Advance Wars DS
Disgaea
The World Ends With You

*PC:*
Civilisation 2
Quake
Half Life 2
Portal
Team Fortress 2

*Wii:*
None, sadly

*Xbox 360:*
Bayonetta
Mass Effect 2
Braid

I bet I've missed a tonne of important games


----------



## kabbes (Oct 23, 2011)

Incidentally, if a game is of the type that is "finishable" and you haven't finished it, I don't think it should be on your list.  If you thought it was that amazing, you'd have ridden the ride to the bitter end.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 23, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Star Wars in the arcade, with the vector graphics



star blade was better IMO

half life2 and RA2 make my list


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2011)

Alpha Centurai
Total Annihilation
Metroid Prime
Warcraft 2
Rogue Squadron
GTA 3


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 23, 2011)

Resident Evil 4
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
Sensible World Of Soccer
Cannon Fodder
Tetris
Super Mario 64
Ayrton Senna's Super Monaco GP II
Lemmings


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Incidentally, if a game is of the type that is "finishable" and you haven't finished it, I don't think it should be on your list. If you thought it was that amazing, you'd have ridden the ride to the bitter end.


Some of us are just a bit shit at gaming.  

I stopped playing GTAIV purely because I'm pants and aiming at got stuck.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 23, 2011)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Cannon Fodder




If you're missing it, there's a flash version available somewhere which is almost exactly the same, only the protagonists are cats.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Some of us are just a bit shit at gaming.
> 
> I stopped playing GTAIV purely because I'm pants and aiming at got stuck.


yeah, i couldn't fly the plane, so gave up there.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 23, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm not sure all these games can have 10s... As Kid E said on the other thread, it's supposed to be for games that don't come along often. That change the boundaries of what's expected and what's possible. All time classics.
> 
> I'm not sure Warcraft 2 AND 3 fit that, or Fallout New Vegas, or Fallout 3 (as much as I loved that game).
> 
> Doom (altho Wolfenstein did it first), Tetris, Super Mario World, FFVII - I would say definitely.



Warcraft 2 was the first popular RTS of its type wasn't it? Obviously there was _Orcs vs Humans_ first, but the sequel got everything right. Warcraft 2 set things up for Starcraft and Age of Empires, and all the others that followed their model.

Sick intro too


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2011)

My personal 10/10 games:

Morrowind
Civ 4

Ones that have come very close to getting top marks in my personal chart:

Arcanum: of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Baldur's Gate 2
X3: Terran Conflict
Planescape: Torment
Fallout 3
Civ 2: Test of Time
Pharaoh
Dragon Age: Origins
The Witcher (enhanced edition)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

Grim Fandango

possibly the best P&C adventure game ever

(i do rate it above the monket island games)


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Grim Fandango
> 
> possibly the best P&C adventure game ever
> 
> (i do rate it above the monket island games)


Very true, great game.  I never finished it because I hit a repeatable CTD at a certain point, and this was back before I had an internet connection and access to patches and the like.  I keep meaning to give it another go.  The atmosphere was brilliant though!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

it was one of the first games that to me  was a true story

i keep hearing rumours of a GF movie  and  man  would that be awesome


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

Games that for me, good as they were, didn't make the grade include:

GTA series: I'm always very disappointed with the game mechanics.  Shooting, fighting, driving -- these things all nailed to be tight but they are poor.  Further, I find that the stories lack engagement (particularly the disconnect in GTA IV between the Nico portrayed in the cut scene and the one you play in-game) and although the sandbox is impressive, it keeps on coming down to "drive here, kill him, drive back".  You spend a lot of timme just trying to get to the places where the fun is, and that's no fun

Zelda series: love them in many mays but there's alwaysa something not quite enough about them.  I get bored about 75% of the way through

Mario Galaxy: an amazing game then one day I couldn't be bothered to load it.  I'd only played about a third of it too


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

Games from this gen that I was tempted to go for but couldn't quite justify it to myslef included Assassin's Creed II and Vanquish.  I guess that tells you about the kind of games I like too!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

GTA IV  just wasn't fun for me.   it felt too much like  work.

for me Assassins creed II got me back into gaming  but  i prefer brotherhood as that ironed out a lot of little kinks that were in II

that game just flows  really well  and all the mechaniocs from II  are tweeked and perfected


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

Brotherhood was better but I kind of view it as all being the same game, to be honest.  Episodes I and II, so to speak.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

it is practically the same game. however the small things add up to a diffrent level of gameplay

i'm really quite hopeful about the next one

i think they need to take the AC eingine and make a ninja game


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rez


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2011)

The Hobbit on the Spectrum.

You wait.
Time passes ...
Thorin goes East.
I do not understand the word 'FUCK GANDALF UP THE ARSE'

Awesome.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 24, 2011)

NiGHTS


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2011)

Doom
Thief
Diablo
Secret of Mana
Mario Kart
Final Fantasy VII
Half-Life
Hidden and Dangerous 2
Half-Life 2
Fifa 11
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Angry Birds
The Witcher

I disagree that a game has to change things to be a 10. 10 means perfect, you can have perfection of a concept rather than invention of a concept.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 24, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Secret of Mana
> <snip>
> 
> I disagree that a game has to change things to be a 10. 10 means perfect, you can have perfection of a concept rather than invention of a concept.


Which is why I rate Warcraft 3 above 2. Plus, it was the first game where I truly felt I could watch a movie made up of the intro/cutscenes.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 24, 2011)

def jam vendetta: fight for ny(best fighting game ever as far as im concerned!)
Soul calibur 2
pro evolution soccer 7
mario kart 2(i think, snes one)
civilization 4
fifa 12
fallout 3
street fighter 2 turbo(snes)
doom 3(sacred the living shit out of me!)
command and conquer red alert 2
gta: san andreas

dave


----------



## yield (Oct 24, 2011)

Spectrum - R-type
Amiga - Syndicate, Elite, Populous and Shadow of the Beast
PC - Portal
PS3 - Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

Just remembered one. Last Ninja on the C64.


----------



## YouSir (Oct 24, 2011)

Civlization 2
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout 3
Fallout New Vegas
Victoria 2
Championship/Football Manager in various incarnations


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 24, 2011)

C64 - Delta. Elite.

PC - Doom3. Quake. MW1.

Console - Desert Strike. Streetfighter 2 Turbo. Resident Evil. Tekken 2. Arkham Asylum.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 24, 2011)

The first of Medal of Honor on the PC, level 2 when you storm the beach.... fuck me. THAT was something that properly blew me away.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The first of Medal of Honor on the PC, level 2 when you storm the beach.... fuck me. THAT was something that properly blew me away.



I remember that!! It was tense...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah yes, Fallout 3.  Another clearly good game that totally failed to engage me.  I made it out of the bunker and that was it.  It just took too much effort to actually get anywhere.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

The game I most miss is Star Wars KOTOR.  My PC packed up when I was half way through.  Mass Effect is very good, but I preferred the more RP, less combat balance of KOTOR.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> The game I most miss is Star Wars KOTOR. My PC packed up when I was half way through. Mass Effect is very good, but I preferred the more RP, less combat balance of KOTOR.



I'm installing windows 7 via bootcamp this week, and top of my list is kotor (it's available for mac but apparently is buggy as all hell with loads of issues). Jade Empire is apparently excellent as well (same company).

All in preparation for SW:TOR in December


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

I considered KOTOR for my list but it didn't quite affect me as much as the others.  Damn fine game, though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2011)

After the C64, and apart from dalliances with the Civs and Alpha Centauri, I've been exclusively a console player, so that will have shaped my favourite games. But I'm so excited to dl a bunch of stuff later this week once W7 is installed. Hmm, I might make a thread ...


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2011)

KOTOR is in with a shout - first roleplaying game to have that "light/dark" thing and for that to actually influence what happens.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

KOTOR  was hardly  the  first RPG to have  a morality system

what it did do was shove it  up into the forground and  make it  very binary

something that i feel   does a bit of a disservice to   the nature of  real  charactor interaction


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh I forgot KOTOR in my list too, great game!


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned _The Sims: Hot Date_ yet?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2011)

As RPGs go, though, KOTOR lacked balance.  Jedi were overpowered.  They needed to be to fit with the fiction, but it hurt the gameplay.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Has anyone mentioned _The Sims: Hot Date_ yet?



lets not  get  started with dating sims.  i might have to start confessing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanon


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> KOTOR was hardly the first RPG to have a morality system
> 
> what it did do was shove it up into the forground and make it very binary
> 
> something that i feel does a bit of a disservice to the nature of real charactor interaction



Completely agree. That binary good/bad mechanic ends up hobbling the "pragmatist" player, and encouraging meta-gaming, which isn't necessarily a bad thing in and of itself, but when you only get to see all the content of the game, or only get the best rewards, or only get a pat on the back for maxing out a good path or bad path point-set then you miss out on the nuance that should be a more integral part of any decent RPG system.

Dragon Age 2 went some way to eliminating this to an extent, in that there are 3 basic responses to things, and there are no inherent bonuses for choosing one over another, and it's possible to have a character who picks whatever they feel like picking in any given scenario. But the general "choice" in DA2 is between supporting Mages or Templars, so your choices of general dialogue do end up feeling a little forced or shoehorned at times. Plus, one "benefit" of picking a particular dialogue stance (nice, snarky, grr) all the time is that instances of it stack and your character then takes on that "personality" in all ambient dialogue or "banter" as well. So if you know you want to have a "snarky" Hawke, you'll always pick the purple response, because you know you have to in order to stay snarky. It becomes just as limiting as the good versus evil systems they did previously.

I hear TOR is markedly better in this regard, despite still having the light/dark system in place. I think bonuses come mostly in access to various high level armour sets, but you can get others instead anyway. Neutral responses won't get an armour set specific to those responses, but some storylines actually seem to favour the neutral, pragmatist, response.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> All in preparation for SW:TOR in December


I've just watched the trailer on the official site after that.

I had high hopes, but I'm distinctly non-plussed tbh.  You'd expect the trailer to be the best bits - but the voice acting was a bit kak, and the facial graphics looked very very dated by the standards of recent games.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> lets not get started with dating sims. i might have to start confessing
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanon


We expect nothing less of you Shippy.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Chips Challenge was good.


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2011)

FFVII & GTA:San Andreas.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

starfish said:


> FFVII & GTA:San Andreas.


I loved FFVII.  I'd just spent half my student loan on a playstation at that was one of the games that came with it.  I plugged it all in at about 6pm that day, and I stopped playing at 7 the next morning.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> KOTOR was hardly the first RPG to have a morality system
> 
> what it did do was shove it up into the forground and make it very binary
> 
> something that i feel does a bit of a disservice to the nature of real charactor interaction



Really? What other ones did it?

ETA:  I've just checked wiki and it came out in 2003!??


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> I loved FFVII. I'd just spent half my student loan on a playstation at that was one of the games that came with it. I plugged it all in at about 6pm that day, and I stopped playing at 7 the next morning.



It was the first game i took a weeks holiday to play   I have fond memories of it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> I've just watched the trailer on the official site after that.
> 
> I had high hopes, but I'm distinctly non-plussed tbh. You'd expect the trailer to be the best bits - but the voice acting was a bit kak, and the facial graphics looked very very dated by the standards of recent games.



The graphics are limited somewhat by its MMO status, and it's already a fucking massive game (beta builds are something like 27Gig at the moment).

From what I hear, some of the PC voice acting is excellent, some of it not as good as it could be. But in general, I think it's probably pretty decent fare considering it's a fully voiced MMO.

The strength of this game is the story. Or rather, stories. Each of the 8 classes is essentially a single player game with a BioWare-standard story arc for each one. It plays like an MMO, but it gives you a real reason for what you're doing, and a reason for feeling engaged with it. It actually feels like a BioWare game, in that regard. The people I know who are currently testers love it.

Clearly if cutting edge graphics are important to you though, then you might not like it. But that's not what this game is about.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 24, 2011)

Toe jam and earl


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> Clearly if cutting edge graphics are important to you though, then you might not like it. But that's not what this game is about.


Certainly not.  It's just a bit odd to see game development go backwards iykwim.

What you've said about the story arcs is winning me over.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2011)

Tetris
Deus Ex
Resident Evil
Thief III
Arkham Asylum
Halo
WoW (3 years served a while back)


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2011)

Explain to me about Arkham Asylum...

What makes it different from your standard 3rd person beat em up adventure thing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Certainly not. It's just a bit odd to see game development go backwards iykwim.
> 
> What you've said about the story arcs is winning me over.



I understand. I haven't played MMOs before (apart from a brief, and I mean brief, dalliance with the EVE character creator — which somewhat presents an unrealistic view of what to expect in graphical terms from MMOs ), but I was still a little  when I saw the graphics for TOR. I guess I knew not to expect current BioWare style graphics, but it was still a little jarring. That said, what I know of the rest of the game more than makes up for that.

One criticism I have heard is that since each 8 class stories can essentially play out like a single player game, and can be completed entirely alone, some people wonder why they should be paying a monthly sub for that. A fair enough criticism, if that was ALL you could do. But since it still is an MMO, and collaboration brings its own rewards, the fact that collaboration isn't necessary really, to me, seems like an added bonus, since you can play it either way. And for those who will play it through once as one class, and treat it like a single player game, the first month is free, so you'll have finished it by then, probably, if you're not doing anything with other players to add to the play time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2011)

tommers said:


> Explain to me about Arkham Asylum...
> 
> What makes it different from your standard 3rd person beat em up adventure thing?


You're Batman.   That's not glib...you actually feel like Batman.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd consider it for single-player, but I can easily go for months at a time without gaming.  As with everything in life, I'm fickle.  For that reason, anything with a subscription is out for me.  Is it going to be MMO only?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

tommers said:


> Really? What other ones did it?
> 
> ETA: I've just checked wiki and it came out in 2003!??



any system that tracks your  actions  and uses them to define your character interactions  is   this system.

for  clear  binary  good evil fallout had  the karma/reputation system


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> any system that tracks your actions and uses them to define your character interactions is this system.
> 
> for clear binary good evil fallout had the karma/reputation system



That is a good point.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

actually  dating sims  are a  very good example of a (potentially) more nuanced system of this sort

although  your  probably  just trading in your   ludacrously evil kitten killing  for  having some one  with toast in their mouth run into you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'd consider it for single-player, but I can easily go for months at a time without gaming. As with everything in life, I'm fickle. For that reason, anything with a subscription is out for me. Is it going to be MMO only?



Yup, MMO only. A fair few people are upset they went with this rather than KotOR 3, and I can understand that, but I suppose they wanted to do something more with that setting, and their eye will always be on the cash they can rake in. They'll get more money from this than they would from the pure continuation of the KotOR series.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2011)

worms


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

I've remembeed another opne: Shades, one of the very first MUDs, which I used to play in the late 80s/early 90s on Prestel, one of the forerunners of the internet.

It felt like the future and in many ways it was.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2011)

What about the first metal gear solid?

Or tomb raider? I remember seeing that in a games shop and thinking it was amazing.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

The first Tomb Riader was awesome.  That might make my list.

I though Arkham Asylum was distinctly meh.  It was so ponderous -- a real step backwards from the likes of Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 25, 2011)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yup, MMO only. A fair few people are upset they went with this rather than KotOR 3, and I can understand that, but I suppose they wanted to do something more with that setting, and their eye will always be on the cash they can rake in. They'll get more money from this than they would from the pure continuation of the KotOR series.



I'm one of those people. The plot and themes of KOTOR 2 were more intelligent than any of the Star Wars films, but that sort of thing inevitably falls by the wayside in MMO gaming.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

I would have bought KOTOR 3 gladly, but I'm not going near TOR.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> What about the first metal gear solid?
> 
> Or tomb raider? I remember seeing that in a games shop and thinking it was amazing.


Indeed..with the 'proper' advent of games with the 16 bit consoles, especially the PS, it seemed like nothing but 10/10 games for a while and MSG and TR could easily be in my list as I played them both to death.

I just don't like long lists


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

The PlayStation was a 64-bit console, not a 16-bit console.  It belonged to the same generation as the N64.

The 16-bits were the SNES and Mega Drive


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2011)

32-bit?


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2011)

*Vic 20*

Gorf
Metagallactic LIamas, battle at the edge of time
Cosmiads

*Amiga*

Player Manager 
Kick off
Speedball 2
Stuntcar Racer
Persian Gulf Inferno 
Prince of Persia
Syndicate

*Gameboy Advance*

Super Mario World
Doom
The Sims
Zelda Windwalker?

*Playstation 2*

Devil May Cry
Shadow of the Colossus
Final Fantasy VII
GTA Vice City
Tomb Raider
Resident Evil 
Metal Gear Solid


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> 32-bit?


I think the Saturn was 32-bit.  Not sure about that.

The Archimedes was definitely 32-bit.  And possibly the Jaguar.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

jaguar was 64 i believe it or not. Playstaion was 32 bit as was saturn.

ps 2 was the 64 bit, along with the xbox , dreamcast and  n64

dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

I remember that the Jaguar was well ahead of its time but I'd forgotten it was _that_ far ahead!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2011)

The first PlayStation was 32-bit, as was the Saturn. The Atari Jaguar was promoted as the first 64-bit console, but in actuality was 32-bit?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah, dave got there.  What's with the silly Archimedes dig?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

was 64 bit just a shit graphics card type thing in it, and no games were developed speificlly for it really(posisbly umm err tempest and alien vs predetor). There is more to a console then processor power!

dave


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2011)

I see.  Vaguely remember the AvP.  Never owned the console though.  Commodore brought out the Amiga CD-32 about the same time, as well.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

kained&able said:


> ps 2 was the 64 bit, along with the xbox , dreamcast and n64
> 
> dave


Dreamcast was 128-bit.

PS2 and Xbox were where the whole "bit" thing started to turn irrelevant.  I think technically Xbox was 128-bit too, not sure about PS2.  But as I say, it doesn't really apply to their architecture anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Ah, dave got there. What's with the silly Archimedes dig?


What silly Archimedes dig?  My only mention of it was that it was 32-bit, which it was.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah, then please accept my apology. Thought you were taking the piss for some strange reason. Had a bad, busy shift last night.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

But yeah, I got the PlayStation wrong.  32-bit it was indeed.  It belonged to the same generation as N64 though, which goes to show how the "bit" thing gradually got muddied and disappeared.


----------



## g force (Oct 25, 2011)

Colin McRae Rally 2
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 4
Silent Hill
Fatal Frame
Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2011)

Good shout for Silent Hill, scared the crap outta me that!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2011)

PS was indeed 32-bit, my bad.

It was the N64 that was 16 bit.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> It was the N64 that was 16 bit.


lolwut


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

10/10 games

Fallout 3 - still more real to me than real life 
Jet Set Radio on the Dreamcast - bloody loved it, plus you could design your own graffiti. The X-box version was, however, pants.

Nearly 10/10 games

Zelda: Links Awakening - totally engrossed me and made me fall in love with gaming
Crazy Taxi (on the Dreamcast) - yeah, yeah, yeah ,yeah, yeah!
Shenmue - "perhaps they're out" - great storytelling
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood - just started re-playing it and still perving over Ezio!
Onimusha - 1 & 2 especially, kind of liked 3. Don't think I finished 4. Great gameplay though, especially killing demons!

Games I have very, very, very fond memories of

Resident Evil 2
Tomb Raider 2
Crash Bandicoot 2

They were the first games I had on my PlayStation and a bit like your first date and your first kiss are imprinted on my memory. In a good way though 

Thief: Deadly Shadows (X Box version) - Assassin's Creed kind of reminds me of this. I enjoyed sneaking round stealing things and trading things. And basically being a thief!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

The game I have the fondest memories of isn't even that great a game -- it was ReVolt on the Dreamcast. A racing game akin to Mario Kart but with a radio-controlled car conceit.

What made it great was the fact that I was living in a house with two friends (who I also worked with), I had just started going out with the kabbess, who was therefore always there too, plus one of my friends had an unemployed mate who was also always around. Between the five of us, we had constant four-player matches going, and they were always really tight.

You had to unlock the cars and tracks and it wasn't uncommon for us to come home from work to find that my friend's mate had literally not moved from our lounge all day, and he would greet us by telling us the car he had unlocked that day.

The Golden Summer of 2000, we called it.

And it had a brand new series called Big Brother too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

The Dreamcast had some really good games and was a nifty little system.

Between Crazy Taxi (1&2), Jet Set Radio, Phantasy Star Online and Shenmue I must have spend hours and hours playing on it 

It is still hooked up to an old TV upstairs at home.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

skies of arcadia on dreamcast was amazing as well!

i loved shemnue but really resented the ending to the first one. that wasn't how to end a game! bastards trying to make me buy the 2nd one(which i never got round to doing)

I demand that be released onxbox360 this instant!


----------



## Libertad (Oct 25, 2011)

Mega Drive:  Urban Strike, Streets of Rage

PC:  Close Combat


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Dreamcast had some really good games and was a nifty little system.
> 
> Between Crazy Taxi (1&2), Jet Set Radio, Phantasy Star Online and Shenmue I must have spend hours and hours playing on it
> 
> It is still hooked up to an old TV upstairs at home.


 
metroplis street racer was the don when it came out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> metroplis street racer was the don when it came out


Mr. QofG's played that endlessly  - I have never been any good at racing games, apart from V Rally strangely!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2011)

Soul Calibur on the Dreamcast...now there was a 10/10 game.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone mention Grand Turismo yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 25, 2011)

kained&able said:


> skies of arcadia on dreamcast was amazing as well!
> 
> *i loved shemnue but really resented the ending to the first one. that wasn't how to end a game! bastards trying to make me buy the 2nd one(which i never got round to doing)*
> 
> I demand that be released onxbox360 this instant!



Yeah, know what you mean.

We had the second one, Mr. QofG's played and finished it, I started it however I had accumulated quite a lot of yen in the first game - I did not spend it playing arcade games and darts and buying toys like Mr.Qof G's did! - and about half an hour into the second game you are robbed of all your money,  (which if you had a saved game from the first Shenmue like me meant quite a lot of hard earned) and that pissed me off, even though I knew that it was only to give the gamer a level playing field, so I gave up on it 

My ability to make, keep and not spend money in video games is astounding compared to how profligate I am in real life! I am a fucking multi-millionaire in "Animal Crossing".


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> *Playstation 2*
> 
> Devil May Cry
> Shadow of the Colossus
> ...



PS1, surely?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 25, 2011)

Aliens v Predato 2 on the PC - Absolutely loved the free-running as the Alien, trophy kills as the predator and shit-your-pants jumps as the marine


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> PS1, surely?


Shadow of the Colossus and DMC on PS1?

No no no no.


----------



## no-no (Oct 25, 2011)

Some of these might not hold up today but at the time they were the creme de la creme and sucked up way too much of my free time.

Shadow of the colossus - PS2
Elite - C64 & Amiga
Way of the exploding fist - C64
Turrican 1 & 2 - Amiga
Syndicate - Amiga
Total War Series - PC
Tomb Raider - PS1
Prince of Persia - Amiga
Fade to black - Amiga
Another World - Amiga
GTA - Vice City  - PS2
Ikaruga - Dreamcast
Raiden - PS1
Sentinel - C64
Barbarian - Amiga
Wizball - C64
Speedball - Amiga

I loved my Amiga..... oh yeah North and South! amiga again....


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

North and South was mediocre at best.  I approve of the rest of your list though.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Barbarian was better on the C64 IMO. Especially when you had two players who both knew the not-so-secret trick to a one-slash victory.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Apropos of nothing, may I offer the opinion that of all the games on my list, Shadow of the Colossus is the one that I would put forward as the very best example to date of what a game can be?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel slightly ashamed that I've never actually played either ICO or SotC.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought a copy of Shadow of the Colossus from a charity shop the other day for £1.99.  My plan was to sell it on ebay for a lot more than that.

Should I play it first then?

I'm not sure I have time... Dark Souls is currently taking all of it and Battlefield 3 is out on Friday and Skyrim 2 weeks later.

It is going to have to be good.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Barbarian was better on the C64 IMO. Especially when you had two players who both knew the not-so-secret trick to a one-slash victory.



Nothing was ever better on the C64 than on the Spectrum, and Barbarian, like all other games, was horrid and blocky for you beigeist perverts compared with the clean, crisp graphics on the superior 8-bit platform.


----------



## no-no (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Apropos of nothing, may I offer the opinion that of all the games on my list, Shadow of the Colossus is the one that I would put forward as the very best example to date of what a game can be?


yes,yes and yes again.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> PS1, surely?


Er yeah Oops.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2011)

Freespace 2 (PC)
Half-Life 2 (PC)
Soulblade (PS1)
Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay (Xbox)
GTA: San Andreas (Xbox)


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> I bought a copy of Shadow of the Colossus from a charity shop the other day for £1.99. My plan was to sell it on ebay for a lot more than that.
> 
> Should I play it first then?
> 
> ...



They were going for about £15 on ebay when an ex brought me my copy as a pressie so I would ebay it if I were you.

No one else got a Vic20 list?

I forgot about the Megadrive:

Streets of Rage
Golden Axe
Strider

Yes no Sonic, not really my thang.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Nothing was ever better on the C64 than on the Spectrum, and Barbarian, like all other games, was horrid and blocky for you beigeist perverts compared with the clean, crisp graphics on the superior 8-bit platform.



Never tried the Spectrum, it didn't come to Norway. But I still have my doubts.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2011)

Spectrum 48k+ was far superior to most modern consoles.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> Spectrum 48k+ was far superior to most modern consoles.



 In what terms exactly?


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> In what terms exactly?


Tape deck?

Spectrum 1 - 0 Sony


----------



## starfish (Oct 25, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I feel slightly ashamed that I've never actually played either ICO or SotC.



Me too but theres nothing to stop us now 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ico-Shadow-...C19W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319577681&sr=8-1


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

spectrum had better graphics but the default joystick was utter utter pony compared to the c64 stick i had, therefore i preferred the c64.

dave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> I bought a copy of Shadow of the Colossus from a charity shop the other day for £1.99. My plan was to sell it on ebay for a lot more than th
> 
> Should I play it first then?



If you have a PS3 then you will probably be better off with the HD remake coming out very shortly (if not already).  If not then you should definitely try it, although I suspect that it will be graphically disappointing by today's standards.

As a game, there is nothing else that matches up.  It is a love letter to the exploration of loneliness.  It is an examination of what a gaming hero really is.  It challenges the whole notion of the player mindlessly following the instructions passed down from the Voice of God.  It evokes genuine emotion and does so in a way literally impossible to achieve by book or film.  It transcends the videogame, being by far and away the closest gaming has come to pure art.

So yeah, you should try it   If you do, though, I think you'll be reluctant to sell it on.



> I'm not sure I have time... Dark Souls is currently taking all of it and Battlefield 3 is out on Friday and Skyrim 2 weeks later.
> 
> It is going to have to be good.



It is good.  But it doesn't take a massive amount of time.  It's something that can be enjoyed as a breathe of fresh air before the srs business of fully realised HD game worlds.

Incidentally -- you have to tell me if you enjoy Dark Souls, because I am well tempted by it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> If you have a PS3 then you will probably be better off with the HD remake coming out very shortly (if not already). If not then you should definitely try it, although I suspect that it will be graphically disappointing by today's standards.
> 
> As a game, there is nothing else that matches up. It is a love letter to the exploration of loneliness. It is an examination of what a gaming hero really is. It challenges the whole notion of the player mindlessly following the instructions passed down from the Voice of God. It evokes genuine emotion and does so in a way literally impossible to achieve by book or film. It transcends the videogame, being by far and away the closest gaming has come to pure art.
> 
> So yeah, you should try it  If you do, though, I think you'll be reluctant to sell it on.



A quality summary there and I am not selling my copy ever!  It really is an experience to behold, a true gaming milestone.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2011)

I forgot Counter strike source

Many,  many hours spent on that being trounced. The U75 clan never did well despite having some top notch players


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Incidentally -- you have to tell me if you enjoy Dark Souls, because I am well tempted by it.



Mate, you do not want to get me started. Have a look at the thread, I've had to restrain myself from posting on it cos it was turning into a monologue. 

It is repetitive, it is frustrating, it is brutal but it is also one of the greatest games I have ever played. A proper computer game. I haven't been this tense or had moments of triumph like this from a game for donkey's years.

I think about it when I'm at work. Let's just say that.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Strider



I had that. 

The Wii has been disappointing for me in terms of the utter shite released for it, but games of note are Okami and Muramasa: The Demon Blade.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

Doom
Quake
Command and Conquer
Warcraft III
Battlefield 1942 (and the Desert Combat mod)
Medal of Honour
Battlefield 2
Vice City
World in Conflict
Battlefield Bad Company 2

And hopefully, Battlefield 3


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

I have only two words for those who disrespect the dreamcast. Soul Calibre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I have only two words for those who disrespect the dreamcast. Soul Calibre.


and ecco the dolphin


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 26, 2011)

The first game on the Amiga I ever loaded up was Insanity Fight (came free in the bundle), blew me away with the sound but it was wayyy too difficult and was bugged to death.  I'm so gonna get my Amiga down from the attic now and find Player Manager.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 26, 2011)

and the atariST emulator complete with a massive back catalogue of games.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> and ecco the dolphin



No! It was boring and shit.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 26, 2011)

and I've got one word. Soulcalibur.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2011)

kabbes said:


> If you have a PS3 then you will probably be better off with the HD remake coming out very shortly (if not already). If not then you should definitely try it, although I suspect that it will be graphically disappointing by today's standards.
> 
> As a game, there is nothing else that matches up. It is a love letter to the exploration of loneliness. It is an examination of what a gaming hero really is. It challenges the whole notion of the player mindlessly following the instructions passed down from the Voice of God. It evokes genuine emotion and does so in a way literally impossible to achieve by book or film. It transcends the videogame, being by far and away the closest gaming has come to pure art.
> 
> So yeah, you should try it  If you do, though, I think you'll be reluctant to sell it on.


Even when this first came out I really really fucking wanted it. I've tried looking for PC emulated versions and everything but I refuse to do what the original intent is with this and all platform monopolised games - to buy the machine required to play it, just so I can play it. I know I'm missing out but as an Xbox 360 user this and God of War does get me a bit, if not insanely jealous.....


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2011)

You can probably pick up a PS2 for a fiver if you really want to just play it.


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2011)

I think I will hang on to SotC following that recommendation Kabbes.  It can join the queue...


----------



## strung out (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to get it now too. My ps2 still works and is hooked up


----------



## no-no (Oct 26, 2011)

Still got my copy of sotc, the kids ripped one of the beautiful postcards though

Once I have them out working they're going to buy me this to make up for it....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 26, 2011)

Bomber Raid. I loved that. Had to get the right mini-fighters though, had to be the ones that pointed to 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock. All others were worthless.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 27, 2011)

Skies of Arcadia: Legends

Epic awesome port on the gamecube from the Dreamcast original.  Sky pirate epic RPG total badman wars, with crap graphics, lashings of cheese and enough shit to do to keep you sitting in the same dirty pants on the sofa for a month.  One of the best games i've ever played.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 27, 2011)

One more word on SOTC, if you expect to battle wave after wave of enemies you will be very disappointed as the only thing you fight is the one boss on each level.  The vast landscape with no one around (except your horse) really gives you the feeling of being alone.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds brilliant.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 27, 2011)

As if you need to feel any more alone whilst sat in your pants playing video games.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2011)

I could do with some peace and quiet.


----------



## Random (Oct 27, 2011)

These games are as good as good books:

Civilization 2
Panzer General 2
Baldurs Gate 1+2 but not Icewind Dale
Jagged Alliance 2 (with thanks to past caring for recommending it)
Call of Duty 1
Fallout 3
Mount and Blade + Warband
Lord of the Rings Online

edit: and Doom as well, I suppose, although I still resent how much of my teenage life it took from me.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually i'm playing a lot of Europa Universalis 3 at the moment, and this game is incredible. The definitive historical strategy game.


----------



## Bajie (Oct 30, 2011)

On the BBC model B 

Elite
Planetoid!
Sphinx Adventure
Twin Kingdom Valley
*Shinx Adventure*


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread has got me and the missus playing tetris worlds on the GBA and so far we've both completed normal, fusion and cascade versions


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2011)

Bajie said:


> On the BBC model B
> 
> Elite
> Planetoid!
> ...



Twin kingdom valley was the first game I ever bought.

And elite is my most favouritest ever.


----------



## Bajie (Oct 30, 2011)

I played Twin Kingdom Vally recently, still enjoyed it but it was a lot harder when I was a child, I always got lost in the desert around the castle for some reason.

What rank did you get to in Elite? Eventually I reached 'deadly', after many, many hours of play.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> One more word on SOTC, if you expect to battle wave after wave of enemies you will be very disappointed as the only thing you fight is the one boss on each level. The vast landscape with no one around (except your horse) really gives you the feeling of being alone.



Definitely. Rode around for an hour or so last night & couldnt find 1 single colossus. Maybe looking in the wrong places. Am really liking Ico though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 30, 2011)

starfish said:


> Definitely. Rode around for an hour or so last night & couldnt find 1 single colossus. Maybe looking in the wrong places. Am really liking Ico though.



Did you not use the sword to guide you?


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Did you not use the sword to guide you?



Eventually. I did have a wee explore first. Will get back on it later this week.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 30, 2011)

If you find those little ferret like creatures kill them with an arrow and pick up what they leave behind.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, i saw a couple of them in the woods. I think my horse stood on one as it was lying on its back doing the dying fly. Didnt leave anything behind though.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2011)

Bajie said:


> What rank did you get to in Elite? Eventually I reached 'deadly', after many, many hours of play.




Are you sure you're not me?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 31, 2011)

Never made elite either.  Deadly was as far as I got.

Anyone else get the tribbles on the c64 version?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 31, 2011)

Bajie said:


> On the BBC model B
> 
> Elite
> Planetoid!
> ...


Shinx Adventure....that takes me back. Played it loads on an Acorn Electron


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2011)

I saw it once, on my mate's game.  I was well jealous of the versions that had missions you could access once you reached a certain rank, but I still think the BBC version was the benchmark.

Elite was so groundbreaking.  I'm struggling to think of anything that even comes close.  Maybe Doom or GTA3, but Elite was out in 1984.  It created an essentially infinite universe in 32k.

I'm still angry that Personal Computer Games gave Pyjamarama the Game of the Month.  One of the great injustices of modern times.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 31, 2011)

It was generated with a very clever algorithm. Meaning the names and data of planets didn't need to be stored in memory but were generated on access then destroyed again. When you moved galaxy the game would simply seed the generator with a different number. It could of, in effect had 64k galaxies if they had wanted it that way.

I know this because I implemented it in java


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 31, 2011)

I want a new Elite game


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2011)

There have been rumours of an Elite 3 for years.  Essentially, thouigh, that is EVE Online.

I never made Elite rank in the original, but I did in Frontier.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't like Frontier as much.

More of a simulation IIRC, stick the autopilot on.

Probably why you loved it so much Kabbes.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2011)

I found the insistence on accurately simulated spaceflight a bit annoying, actually.  But the scale and scope of the game was fantastic.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually, all this talk of games years ahead of their time has reminded me of another one of my 10/10 games: Midwinter (and its superior sequel).

Open world sandbox, a variety of vehicles, a cast of independent NPCs, a high-level task that you could tackle in any way you saw fit  -- it was the prototype for every modern open world game (and superior in scale to most) except that it was written in 1989.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't believe I'm getting owned by MArio vs Donkey Kong on the gameboy advance emulator.

Where did my skill go? I've got flabby and old.

I still rate Mario 2 on the OG Gameboy as a total winnar of a game.

Alex Kidd as well, on that old sega POS we thought was the dogs tits back in the day


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2011)

Poor Alex Kidd.  All set to be the Sega mascot, then somebody invented a blue hedgehog.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 1, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Actually, all this talk of games years ahead of their time has reminded me of another one of my 10/10 games: Midwinter (and its superior sequel).
> 
> Open world sandbox, a variety of vehicles, a cast of independent NPCs, a high-level task that you could tackle in any way you saw fit -- it was the prototype for every modern open world game (and superior in scale to most) except that it was written in 1989. Amazing stuff.



it was the proto-morowind


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 1, 2011)

I've got another. bubble bobble (arcade version)

Pure two player platform genius.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Actually, all this talk of games years ahead of their time has reminded me of another one of my 10/10 games: Midwinter (and its superior sequel).
> 
> Open world sandbox, a variety of vehicles, a cast of independent NPCs, a high-level task that you could tackle in any way you saw fit -- it was the prototype for every modern open world game (and superior in scale to most) except that it was written in 1989. Amazing stuff.


 
I remember Lords of Midnight when it came out.  Was always really jealous of that.

Anyway - bought Dark Souls yet Kabbes?


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2011)

oooh, and thinking about Mike Singleton has made me think of other famous games designers... Julian Gollop, and Jeff MInter obviously.

It's sad that Mike Singleton's most recent game is a Gauntlet thing and the one before that was some rubbish strategy thing on PS2.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> Anyway - bought Dark Souls yet Kabbes?


No, I try not to get too many games at once (any more), since then I tend not to finish what I have.

I will be getting Dark Souls this side of Christmas though, I would have thought.

Does having not Live connection matter?  I know a big feature of Dark Souls is supposed to be the hints and tips left by others.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2011)

It does make a difference. Summoning other people is cool when you do it, even if the restrictions on it are a bit tight. (i.e. 2 levels either side of your level.) I'm level 42 now and I'm struggling to get anybody to summon me cos things have branched out a bit so everybody is doing things at different stages. It does add a dimension to the game and you can invade or help so it lets you show your true colours, you can give lessons in love or hate.

The hints help too, especially the first time you go through a level, and it gives you a nice feeling to leave a tip for others. It's comforting see people running through the world machine, doing the same things you are.

I'm not sure it would ruin it. You get invaded even if you are offline for example.

And sometimes I just like to stand there, staring at the sun.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> And sometimes I just to sand there, staring at the sun.



And they say games can't be art.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2011)

I read a review yesterday that I thought you might like. But I'll stick it on the other thread, rather than turn this into a discussion of DS.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Nov 1, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I want a new Elite game


X3:Reunion should deffo hit the spot


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 1, 2011)

A Dashing Blade said:


> X3:Reunion should deffo hit the spot


I've not been able to play since my old GFX card died but there is _months_ of saved play waiting for me when I finally get a new computer


----------



## no-no (Nov 1, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> I've not been able to play since my old GFX card died but there is _months_ of saved play waiting for me when I finally get a new computer


oolite?


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 1, 2011)

Elite
Nethack
ToeJam and Earl
C&C Red Alert
Diablo II
Portal


----------



## debaser (Nov 1, 2011)

Grim Fandango
Alpha Centurai
Portal 2


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> Elite
> Nethack
> ToeJam and Earl
> C&C Red Alert
> ...


Blimey, Nethack!  Now that's a blast from the past.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2011)

not the best of the roguealikes either.

Moria was better IMHO


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2011)

never got the fascination with elite. although i was 7 when i tired playing it.

dave


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> not the best of the roguealikes either.
> 
> Moria was better IMHO



which I mentioned pages ago


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2011)

Did I mention Age of Empires? Incredible game.


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 12, 2011)

1) Mass Effect 1 & 2
2) Dragon Age : Origins
3) Final Fantasy X and X-2
4) Counter Strike 1.3
5) RF Online


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 12, 2011)

Spectrum
Dizzy IV Magicland - I've chosen this from the seven full adventure games as it had the best interface, graphics and story.

SNES
Super Mario Kart - In the days before online gaming the best you could do was to send a video of your fastest lap to Bob Mills.

Playstation
Tomb Raider - I was hopeless, but enjoyed watching others play it. And then there was _that_ April Fool's joke.

PC
Age of Empires II (with the Conquerers) - Days, months, years were lost. I daren't install it on my current machine.
Master of Olympus  - Caesar III with all the little annoyances fixed. Coursework resits were required thanks to this game.
GTA Vice City - Great gamplay, film references and the best sound track a game could ever have.
Simpsons Hit and Run - Yes, really. Excellent gameplay, humour, graphics, music. The ultimate Simpsons game.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't get why people name evolutionary sequels as scene-changing. For example Half-Life 2 had far less impact, and was a worse game for its time, than the original.

Ignoring the obvious, some of mine: Operation: Flashpoint, Psychonauts, Commandos, Carmageddon.


----------



## Telluride (Nov 13, 2011)

Myst
Riven
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots
Bioshock
Deus Ex


----------



## kabbes (Nov 13, 2011)

mauvais said:


> I don't get why people name evolutionary sequels as scene-changing. For example Half-Life 2 had far less impact, and was a worse game for its time, than the original.


No, no way.  Half Life was a great game but Half Life 2 showed the way stories could be told in an interactive medium in a way that has still never been bettered.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 13, 2011)

kabbes said:


> No, no way. Half Life was a great game but Half Life 2 showed the way stories could be told in an interactive medium in a way that has still never been bettered.


Can't accept that. HL2 is broadly the same on-rails shooter as HL1, with a different plot. However in HL1 the whole show-and-tell exposition (e.g. the intro monorail and experiment) was genuinely novel, which was the point I was trying to make. HL2 was an evolution of that trend but in no way radical. I could agree if you were arguing over more detailed innovation like the physics puzzles, which did bring something new to the table, but not the game as a whole. The fact that I can remember most of what happened in a 1998 game is testament to that, whereas I have only half a recollection of the sequel.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 13, 2011)

Toejam and earl now their is a game from the past

Running in terror from the phantom ice cream van or attempting to smash your controller after being "boogie'd" to death


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 13, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I want a new Elite game



Tried Eve?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 14, 2011)

Another World, 1991
Beneath a Steel Sky, 1994
Half Life, 1998
Deus Ex, 1999
Doom, 1993
Battlefield 2, 2005
Battlefield 1942, 2004
Mario Kart 64, 1992
Mass Effect, 2007
Populous, 1989

Ask me again in an hour and you'd get a different answer but Deus Ex, Half Life, BF2 and Another World would still bein that list.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2011)

baffled by the mario kart love


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> baffled by the mario kart love



Obviously never had any mates.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2011)

Mario Kart was a brilliant, brilliant game at the time. I loved it. Played it for HOURS. But playing now isn't much fun.

At this rate I'll probably be adding Skyrim to the list. It's insanely good. Light years better than Oblivion. Even if it is just Fallout in a fantasy world.


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2011)

That's funny cos Fallout was often described as oblivion with guns.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> baffled by the mario kart love


More or less the same appeal as the shoot 'em ups - catharsis and being able to do something you know you'd probably never get away with in real life.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 14, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> baffled by the mario kart love


And unless you played the original SNES game at the time with mates then you never _will_ understand.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 14, 2011)

Greebo said:


> More or less the same appeal as the shoot 'em ups - catharsis and being able to do something you know you'd probably never get away with in real life.



Shoot red turtle shells at giant gorillas?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 14, 2011)

tommers said:


> Obviously never had any mates.


I hate playing with other people cos they are always better than me


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 15, 2011)

Mario kart is little cars going around in circles, racing and occasionally firing turtles (wtf) at each other.

Distinctly average imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2011)

That's it. Round and around and around they go ad nauseum. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 15, 2011)

The only racing game I ever really loved was burnout2.

Now that was a 9.9/10 game imo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2011)

Burnout revenge is class. It's fun when you're supposed to crash.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 15, 2011)

when it works BF3. - awesome game

whenits being arsey however then its not so good


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2011)

Shells, not turtles.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 16, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> The only racing game I ever really loved was burnout2.
> 
> Now that was a 9.9/10 game imo.



Burnout 3 was better.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 16, 2011)

10/10 games

Zelda OOT
Zelda LTTP
Resident Evil 4
Gunhed
Arkham Asylum
Tetris on the original Gameboy
Street Fighter 2 - arcade
Frequency
ICO
Skies of Arcadia Legends


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 16, 2011)

Could never get into Arkham Asylum. I was going to give it another go then I had an accident with ps3 and a zealous lust "to pimp my console"


----------



## Telluride (Nov 19, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> Toejam and earl now their is a game from the past
> 
> Running in terror from the phantom ice cream van or attempting to smash your controller after being "boogie'd" to death



Dear god, my friend and I spent dozens of hours playing that on Sega Genesis.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 19, 2011)

Alex Kidd In Micracle World - Master System
Alex Kidd in Shinobi World - Master System
Super Mario Brothers 3 - NES
Streets Of Rage - Mega Drive
Tomb Raider 2 - PS
Metal Gear Solid 1 - PS
Resident Evil 1 - PS
Resident Evil 2 - PS
Goldeneye - N64
RollerCoaster Tycoon 1 & 2 - PC
GTA 3 - PS2/PC
C&C - PC
C&C:RA - PC
Half Life - PC
Half Life 2 - PC
Counter Strike - PC


----------



## albionism (Mar 6, 2012)

Darwinia
World Of Goo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2012)

wonder boy 3 ( i think thats the one, where you could change into animals and shite ? )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why do so many people rate Mario Kart? I hate it with a a passion.


Only the Snes version.
The playability and tracks were fantastic.
Every other version has left me cold. The wii one is uber boring.

I would add.

Golden eye on the 64 (can't be bothered with the new wii one).
Um Jammer Lammy.
Bubble Bobble / Bust a move.
Robocop on the gameboy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2012)

Novelty mention: Carmaggedon


----------



## dancing bo (Apr 6, 2012)

Quake
Made a lot of advances in the gaming world, of course there were several FPS's before it but it had things like the game editor that could not only be used to make maps but change the whole feel of the game. Also the multiplayer setup was the best at the time with quakeworld and openGL making it possible to play a 3D game across the world on a dialup connection without much lag at all. plus the graphics. lame by today's standards but 15 years ago looked pretty good.

I've gotta admit it was probly the game that got me involved in PC games more than any other. The multiplayer action was the thing that made me hooked... playing online with people on the other side of the world on dialup sounds terrible, but it was great at the time with surprisingly little lag (only about a minute   )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 6, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Novelty mention: Carmaggedon


number 2 was the highlight for me.  one was a bit primitive   two  was really good  the later ones were alright but never  captured me like 2


----------

